# winter storm warning NJ



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

just got put into effect for mid to northern jersey. saying 2-5" for edison. lets see the white stuffffffffffffpayuppayuppayup


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;454088 said:


> just got put into effect for mid to northern jersey. saying 2-5" for edison. lets see the white stuffffffffffffpayuppayuppayup


Hell yeah.....im all hook-up ready to go...time for the white gold to fall from the skypayup


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

salter and plow both on and working great...lets hope my front differential makes it through this and sunday then its a complete rebuild. 

Snow and sleet has begun pretty heavy here in butler nj.


----------



## javaman70 (Nov 11, 2007)

Update for Pocono's. It's been snowing for about 1 1/2 hrs and got about 3 inches already.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Here in edison its a slizzard.......been salting and scraping some drive lanes.....wish this was all snow:crying:


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Queens Ny*

queens ny sofar only got slush not sticking at all 
dam dam dam:crying:


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

hey tls22. I beleive I saw your truck in the hazlet area during the summer. I was wondering if you are all booked up or are you looking for work?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

MnM;454842 said:


> hey tls22. I beleive I saw your truck in the hazlet area during the summer. I was wondering if you are all booked up or are you looking for work?


Hey MnM i always look for ur truck in holmdel/hazlet, my bussiness is down there! I live in edison, but i may have a truck down there looking for work! Hit me up with a pm!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yea so i didnt get to plow. this is terrible. now saturday is changing to more rain:crying:


----------

